# Show us your favourite picture of your dog(s)!



## BoxerParty

I want to see your favourite picture/few pics of each of your dogs!

Here are mine:


----------



## Sprocket

You asked for it! I'll just post the most recent favorites :biggrin:


----------



## Sprocket

I could go ON AND ON AND ON AND ON....


----------



## DeekenDog

This is from when Deeken was first adopted and still one of my favourites









This is from when my Mom walked in the Weekend to End Breast Cancer one year- that's why he's in pink 















(my Mom)


----------



## BoxerParty

Sprocket said:


>



GAH! Sprocket ears!


----------



## Sprocket

BoxerParty said:


> GAH! Sprocket ears!


He was just a baby too!  He is such a pain but fun to look at :tongue:


----------



## BoxerParty

Sprocket said:


> He was just a baby too!  He is such a pain but fun to look at :tongue:



My little brother's kind of like that too. :wink:


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5

winston 20 pounds ago lol


----------



## BoxerParty

Figured I'd add in some BABY!Malcolm...


----------



## BoxerParty

...and BABY!Lila


----------



## Sprocket

BoxerParty said:


> ...and BABY!Lila
> 
> View attachment 6791
> View attachment 6792
> View attachment 6793
> View attachment 6794



SO CUTE!!! She has the sweetest face


----------



## NewYorkDogue

Couldn't resist this one---

First, baby Mateo


----------



## NewYorkDogue

Mateo meets his future (rare meeting of another DDB in the city)









Crazy Dogue!



























Giving a hug...


----------



## Sprocket

Mateo is so squishy looking! I love it!


----------



## mischiefgrrl

Oh boy... careful what you ask for. I think facebook and photobucket cry a little every time I grab my camera...


----------



## mischiefgrrl

And....


----------



## NewYorkDogue

Sprocket said:


> Mateo is so squishy looking! I love it!


Yep. His nickname is "Squish." He answers to it, as well


----------



## BoxerParty

NewYorkDogue said:


> Yep. His nickname is "Squish." He answers to it, as well



A) OMFG. Could Mateo BE any cuter?

B) Lila also answers to "Squish"!


----------



## biancaDB

NewYorkDogue said:


>


hahahah love this one! Mateo deep in thought...


----------



## MissusMac

zohmygosh this thread is so full of win! Made my day, really!

Here are some faves of Miko


----------



## MissusMac

And some puppy pics!


----------



## xchairity_casex

heres some of my favorite pics ofCesar starting when i first brought him home at 4m onths (that food was what the breeder fed :S)


----------



## Tobi

A couple Favorites...

Super Bully...









His favorite ever toy that he destroyed pretty quickly :lol:









Hammin it up..









Good sleeping place i guess... i still don't get it.









OMG this thing is SOOOOOOOOOO good...









Good day at the park!









Those are my faves, i've got too many to even think about posting :lol:


----------



## Kat

Tobi has beautiful teeth!


----------



## hmbutler

NewYorkDogue said:


>


OH MY DOG!! How was this not your entry for the puppy calendar month??


----------



## meggels




----------



## BoxerParty

meggels said:


> ...



GAH! I looooove Murph! TOO adorable! 

And baby Abbie!


----------



## DandD

hmbutler said:


> OH MY DOG!! How was this not your entry for the puppy calendar month??


Yep, yep, yep!!!! I agree, he's so smushy and adorable, and you just fall in love with his eyes in this one!!!!!


----------



## NewYorkDogue

hmbutler said:


> OH MY DOG!! How was this not your entry for the puppy calendar month??


Okay! The poll is up---


----------



## sandra0606

Isn't he cute :smile::smile::smile::smile:


----------



## AveryandAudrey




----------



## AveryandAudrey

Ya I have alot of favorites


----------



## mischiefgrrl

I just love all of the DFC dogs! It's so great to see pictures and updates on them... feels like family - except I like you guys and your kids ;-)


----------



## DaneLover228

Here are some of Monty!


----------



## wolfsnaps88




----------



## wolfsnaps88




----------

